# New here



## PapayaChicken (May 29, 2017)

So, I've been feeling a bit under the weather lately. I was diagnosed with anxiety and depression in the same day. That day was my birthday :v. For my birthday, my parents got me a Betta. It was great. Having a Betta calms my nerves and watching it is sooooo relaxing. Here's a pic of him.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh he's lovely! What's his name?

How are you going to decorate the tank? Betta's love silk, or live, plants to play in, and so that they have places to hide and feel safe, it also makes the tank even prettier and it's fun to watch them dart in and out of the plants.

They also like a heater, they're tropical fish and like the water to stay around 80 degrees.


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Welcome. ^-^ I have severe anxiety and mild depression as well. My betta Bubbles helps calm me down. Your fish is so pretty! He looks like a double-tail.

Like Rainbo said, betta fish like temperatures from 78-80 degrees. If your water is colder than that, I'd recommend getting a small adjustable heater so your betta can stay nice and toasty.


----------

